# clenbuterol can you safely loose more than 2 lb per week without loosing muscle



## samb213

so wat do you all think... while on clen can you loose more than 2lbs of fat per week or does the no more than 2lbs per week or your loosing muscle rule still apply


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Bone who's that in your avi? Sorry off topic question


----------



## samb213

BONE said:


> Depends on how much fat you have to lose,how much protein your eating,how much aas if any your taking ect


 yer im not on ass now and my diet is pretty much spot on for loosing 2 lbs per week ..i mean ive done clen a few times and if i have a busy week at work i can loose 8lb in 1 week so yer just wondering if its allright to loose more than 2lbs a week if not i dont think ill bother with it ..oh yer id say im at about 14 to 16 percent bf ish


----------



## leeds_01

yes it still applied in general mate

these things take time i find ppl want results over night or try and abuse the doses

give it 8 weeks consistent diet + training none of this cheat meal bollocks add a lil clen and t3 and it'll soon come off


----------



## samb213

leeds_01 said:


> yes it still applied in general mate
> 
> these things take time i find ppl want results over night or try and abuse the doses
> 
> give it 8 weeks consistent diet + training none of this cheat meal bollocks add a lil clen and t3 and it'll soon come off


oh yer tell me about it ive been on a steady cut since xmas im at the point now were its gettin real hard been strict ..and yer think i am gonna fuk cheat meals off ther just setting me of co**** really ..so you really cant expect to loose anymore than 2lbs fat per week with clen then


----------



## leeds_01

BONE said:


> Agree with everything expect the cheat meal. I think having a cheat meal is great for bosting metabolism and keeping you sane with something to look foward to where you and the missus can have a good meal
> 
> Mey its sonny bill williams


fair play mate - iv seen a lot of cheat meal talk recently - i think its bull**** and bad practice - i guess what with it being summer and everyones cutting (same for me) ppl want confirmation that theyre not alone in cheating etc

seems most would disagree wi me on this one on UKM but there u go i am a meticulous/ana1 bastard bout my food anyway and i accept that - prob why drives most birds up the wall and sends me nuts after 8 weeks of strict dieting

actually yeah thinkin bout it maybe i should chill out and do it more often

duno really


----------



## leeds_01

samb213 said:


> oh yer tell me about it ive been on a steady cut since xmas im at the point now were its gettin real hard been strict ..and yer think i am gonna fuk cheat meals off ther just setting me of co**** really ..so you really cant expect to loose anymore than 2lbs fat per week with clen then


oh yeah u prob cud with T3 mate - but the aim of the game is lean mass retention isnt it really - trying to protect your hard earned gains which is why 2lbs is a rough yardstick to go by


----------



## leeds_01

leeds_01 said:


> fair play mate - iv seen a lot of cheat meal talk recently - i think its bull**** and bad practice - i guess what with it being summer and everyones cutting (same for me) ppl want confirmation that theyre not alone in cheating etc
> 
> seems most would disagree wi me on this one on UKM but there u go i am a meticulous/ana1 bastard bout my food anyway and i accept that - prob why drives most birds up the wall and sends me nuts after 8 weeks of strict dieting
> 
> actually yeah thinkin bout it maybe i should chill out and do it more often
> 
> duno really


actually no fxck that moment of weakness it IS bs imo


----------



## IGotTekkers

Mey said:


> Bone who's that in your avi? Sorry off topic question


Mey who is that in YOUR avi??


----------



## samb213

leeds_01 said:


> oh yeah u prob cud with T3 mate - but the aim of the game is lean mass retention isnt it really - trying to protect your hard earned gains which is why 2lbs is a rough yardstick to go by


yer tru tru i made that mistake last year lost way to much in a short period of time.. lost alot strength and size and ended up kinda skinny fat ..this year ive lost about 42 lb keeping it slow and steady my strengths actually gone up my bicep has barley lost a quarter inch and im looking alot fuller ill defo be staying away from durty bulks from now on im gettin reall tired of spending near enough a full year shifting the fat just to put it all back on again


----------



## leeds_01

samb213 said:


> yer tru tru i made that mistake last year lost way to much in a short period of time.. lost alot strength and size and ended up kinda skinny fat ..this year ive lost about 42 lb keeping it slow and steady my strengths actually gone up my bicep has barley lost a quarter inch and im looking alot fuller ill defo be staying away from durty bulks from now on im gettin reall tired of spending near enough a full year shifting the fat just to put it all back on again


mate i know what u mean i used to smash dirty bulks as a student when i did know what i was doing

2x burger king angus burgers a day, every day for 5 weeks @ 850 cal each (got but 1 get 1 free booklets thru post as a student) + all sorts of dirty sh1t the IIFYM crowd would be drooling over

jus keep at it mate u'll look sh1t hot in no time :beer:


----------



## leeds_01

BONE said:


> I understand ya mate, but me and the missus look foward to sat eve where we can have a meal together of go to a resturant and its my cheat meal. I usually go for steak with 3 fried eggs and spuds/veg so not that bad of a cheat really lol. Saying that i had a pizza this week and felt so bad eating all the carbs i upped my DNP dose this weekend and did an extra 90mins cardio


true true - sad thing is i started seein this new bird while ago - went to zizzi's (classy guy that i am) and first thing on my mind 'right whats best poss option for my cut'

sad really but its who i am


----------



## samb213

leeds_01 said:


> mate i know what u mean i used to smash dirty bulks as a student when i did know what i was doing
> 
> 2x burger king angus burgers a day, every day for 5 weeks @ 850 cal each (got but 1 get 1 free booklets thru post as a student) + all sorts of dirty sh1t the IIFYM crowd would be drooling over
> 
> jus keep at it mate u'll look sh1t hot in no time :beer:


oh yer to be honest a durty bulk is just giving your self an excuse to get fat after a cut ...i mean wen ive done durty bulks in the past ive ate a good lot of clean foods but then on top of that ill eat a **** load of **** pizza crisps sweets watever was infront of me id eat it just thinking its ok im bulking and although you do put alot of muscle on the amount of muscle you loose trying to shift the fat on such a long cut outweighs the gains you made so yup this year ill be eatiing the same as im eating now on a cut just adding carbs in wen i need them and if i start gettin to fat all adjust from ther


----------



## coco

clen use in conjuction witha good diet and training plan may wel yeild positive results if th res of your diet and training complimanets its use

otherwise for most= ****ing in the wind


----------

